# Where are yall finding hounds for sale?



## Rulo (Feb 15, 2016)

With beaglesforsaleonline.com down now for several months (they dont look like they are coming back online anytime soon) where are you all going to find beagles for sale?  Everything from pups to started dogs, finished dogs,etc.....


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Feb 15, 2016)

Beagle groups on Facebook.


----------



## scottyd (Feb 15, 2016)

rabbitdogs.net


----------



## Rulo (Aug 31, 2016)

any other sources?


----------



## Beagler282 (Aug 31, 2016)

What are you looking for? Pups or started dogs?


----------



## Rulo (Sep 1, 2016)

pups preferred. I have an aging pack and am gonna be outta the rabbit hunting business if I dont get some young snappers in the the field in the next couple of years!


----------



## glue bunny (Sep 1, 2016)

on facebook:  The Beagler, Georgia Rabbit Beagle Classifieds, Southern Rabbit Hunters.


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 1, 2016)

I know where some may be in cumming ga. I'll have to check. You want me to?


----------

